# Skin bumps turn into dry and hairless spots



## Helge (Aug 27, 2021)

Our much belowed 15-month old female (Alba) keeps getting skin-bumps that turns into dry spots with hairloss. She looses a bit too much fur in general I think. We have been to the vet and he thinks that it is an allergy.. but we are not sure. The dog is currently on Prednicortone (1 week ) The development of bumps is probably slower now, but it does not heal. The vet also says the dog has to much earvax due to this som we got Otodine and Otoact to rinse the ears every day..
We have changed the diet from Eukanuba+raw food ( meat and egg) and now feeds only Royal Canine AnAlergic.
I am considering seeing a specialist.. any similar experiences or advice ?


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

There are multiple threads on this issue. Our Dog Kody had the same issue. The vet wanted to do steroids and blah blah blah. I said nope gotta be better way. A more holistic approach. Found a holistic website for dogs that talked about this issue. I determined it was Sebaceous adenitis....NOT allergies or mites as the Vet had thought. Followed the Holstic approach.... And I tell you what....My dog NEVER had the issue EVER again and he gets Omega 3-6-9 oil gels every morning meal. You may find the thread with the link on here....check it out.

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Here is the thread with the directions for the holistic path

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=46396&share_type=t&link_source=app[/URL]

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Helge (Aug 27, 2021)

Thank you ! I think we will try this. I am not fond of having her on the meds for a long time.. I have a hunch that it is not helping much. 
Great tread !


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Helge said:


> Thank you ! I think we will try this. I am not fond of having her on the meds for a long time.. I have a hunch that it is not helping much.
> Great tread !


There is a link in the thread also to the holistic site* 

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Are all the bumps/hair loss on the neck?
I’m only asking because I’ve seen a few dog that have a sensitivity to collars.
There are some collars that Shine can’t wear, or I have to limit the amount of time she has them on.


----------



## Helge (Aug 27, 2021)

No, unfortunately there are a few on her back as well. But only the ones on the chest have gotten dry and hairless so far. I do not think it is the harness or the collar. We have number of different ones and we vary al lot. She never wears anything inside the house.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Allergies are immune response of the body. A young dog like Alba does not have a fully developed immune system yet, so allergens can cause more harm than to an adult one. Alba also may miss some nutritions from her diet, making her immune system less resistant to allergens. If it was my dog I would stop using medications for now and go to the root of the issue to be able to see what she really needs. I agree with *A-arons Kodster * on the holistic approach. Did your vet do any bloodwork?


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I'll also throw this out regarding skin disorders, even cuts and scrapes. I've found making this balm and adding Oregano Oil essential oil to it works wonders for humans and dogs alike. You will stop using neosporin for cuts and cortisone for skin inflammation with this stuff. 

Healing Balm

1/4 cup shea butter
1/4 cup beeswax pastilles
1/4 cup sweet almond oil
1/4 cup coconut oil
2TBS Honey (raw is best)
1tsp Allantoin Powder
10 drops Oregano Oil essential oil

Place in heat-safe bowl or glass and microwave a little at a time, removing, and frequently mixing until melted. Pour into its home container and let cool. If it came out a little too soft, add more shea and beeswax next batch.


----------



## Helge (Aug 27, 2021)

Yes, we will try to better her nutrition. There are some really good tips here. I will also stop the medication for now and work more to eliminate any allergic food reactions. The vet did not check her blood because he said the dog has to be off the meds for at least three weeks for that to make sense.


----------



## cynrunner (Feb 17, 2016)

Helge said:


> Our much belowed 15-month old female (Alba) keeps getting skin-bumps that turns into dry spots with hairloss. She looses a bit too much fur in general I think. We have been to the vet and he thinks that it is an allergy.. but we are not sure. The dog is currently on Prednicortone (1 week ) The development of bumps is probably slower now, but it does not heal. The vet also says the dog has to much earvax due to this som we got Otodine and Otoact to rinse the ears every day..
> We have changed the diet from Eukanuba+raw food ( meat and egg) and now feeds only Royal Canine AnAlergic.
> I am considering seeing a specialist.. any similar experiences or advice ?


Hi, Our V had very similar issue when he was young, (he is 6 yrs. old now). The vet said his immune system was not fully developed yet. He also was a poor eater no matter what we gave him. Long story short, after trying everything, we started him on the human-grade food delivery called Ollie. He gets the Lamb & Beef recipes. His fur got very full & thick, for the first time ever, had no more bare spots, & it is the only food he consistently wants to eat, with no problem. He is 6 years old now, & has beautiful fur.


----------



## Helge (Aug 27, 2021)

Good to hear. The Ollie-meal plans seems to have good nutrition ideas. Thanks = )


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

cynrunner said:


> Hi, Our V had very similar issue when he was young, (he is 6 yrs. old now). The vet said his immune system was not fully developed yet. He also was a poor eater no matter what we gave him. Long story short, after trying everything, we started him on the human-grade food delivery called Ollie. He gets the Lamb & Beef recipes. His fur got very full & thick, for the first time ever, had no more bare spots, & it is the only food he consistently wants to eat, with no problem. He is 6 years old now, & has beautiful fur.


How much is that a month? How times a day do you feed him? Asking for a friend....

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red dog lovers (Nov 30, 2021)

Helge said:


> Our much belowed 15-month old female (Alba) keeps getting skin-bumps that turns into dry spots with hairloss. She looses a bit too much fur in general I think. We have been to the vet and he thinks that it is an allergy.. but we are not sure. The dog is currently on Prednicortone (1 week ) The development of bumps is probably slower now, but it does not heal. The vet also says the dog has to much earvax due to this som we got Otodine and Otoact to rinse the ears every day..
> We have changed the diet from Eukanuba+raw food ( meat and egg) and now feeds only Royal Canine AnAlergic.
> I am considering seeing a specialist.. any similar experiences or advice ?


Very sorry to see this, our Sweet Nellie was very similar (minus the biting at it). Our daughter had an idea and we removed any type of Chicken from her diet. Not sure if this was it or if she just outgrew it. Best of luck! PS congratulations on having a V in the family!


----------



## rsarvis (Nov 16, 2021)

Any updates on this thread?


----------

